# How to get Speed Bumps ?



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Can anyone give us some advise on how to get Speed Humps installed on our road. 
It is a Rat Run , because the main road close to us has lots of Speed Humps , so people us our side road constantly !
Any assistance will be great please.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> Can anyone give us some advise on how to get Speed Humps installed on our road.
> It is a Rat Run , because the main road close to us has lots of Speed Humps , so people us our side road constantly !
> Any assistance will be great please.


I would have thought the first thing to do is to discuss it with your Muktar.

Pete


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, agree with this that I would also start with the Muktar. I think it would help if you had several people that supported you and also felt the need for them or took someone who spoke Greek or a Cypriot that has a good relationship with the Muktar with you if possible.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Any ideas where the Muktar office is for the Universal area of Pafos ?
Perhaps a signed partition might be an idea to start with ?
I will need some help if needs writing in Greek as well as English . Anyone out there write Greek , as it's probably no good using Google translate !


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure about that area - maybe you need to go directly to the Paphos Municipality. I'm not sure how effective that will be though. The only other person I would think to ask is your lawyer if you have one.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> Any ideas where the Muktar office is for the Universal area of Pafos ?
> Perhaps a signed partition might be an idea to start with ?
> I will need some help if needs writing in Greek as well as English . Anyone out there write Greek , as it's probably no good using Google translate !


I suggest a chat first before any petitions (no partitions, please. There's a big enough one out here already! )

A petition runs the risk of putting his back up with foreigners trying to dictate how to run his country. You'd be the same in the UK if on the receiving end. You often find out here that a friendly approach can build relationships that yield results.

Pete


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Let us know how you get on. I plan to approach the muktar in my area for the very same reason. I plan to bring the matter to his attention and mention that I am very concerned about the young children in my area (I have no children, but my neighbors do and they are all Cypriot) and how they could be hurt by the speeding cars. It's my opinion (I could be wrong) that because Cypriots do so love and care for their children that this may be a good way to approach the matter.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Be careful what you ask for. In the UK a man was being kept awake and disturbed by vehicles banging over the speed bump outside his house that he removed it only to be taken to court and fined.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> Be careful what you ask for. In the UK a man was being kept awake and disturbed by vehicles banging over the speed bump outside his house that he removed it only to be taken to court and fined.


Well, they (I don't know exactly who) just installed a water dispensing machine right across from my front gate (no one even asked if I would mind) so I have to deal with people stopping and getting water at all hours of the day and night. Plus the light from the machine is quite bright and does wonders in preventing me from sleeping at night. (I am in the process of rigging up a solution to that). So a speed bump would just add to the fun going on outside my front gate.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Be careful what you ask for. In the UK a man was being kept awake and disturbed by vehicles banging over the speed bump outside his house that he removed it only to be taken to court and fined.


Speed bump noise will be better than dangerous high speed idiots in the early hours and lorries etc , that come around our small side road , just to avoid the speed humps that are on the main roads next to us !

It is dangerous just to cross the road to go to the rubbish bins sometimes !

Anyone any ideas of where to find the local Muktar office in Universal area of Pafos ?
Perhaps a call to the Police office might help. That guy on the motorbike seems on a mission to book everyone !


----------

